# 9 Character Stereotypes



## sabrinathecat (Aug 20, 2013)

Force-sensative Brash Female Pilot based on an anime character. Had one guy play 19 variations of this in a row.

The evil priestess.
Frequently drow, or whatever the player thinks is the most bad-ass race. Uses god-given powers to inflict nasty damage and fear effects. Tortures men and small rodents (there's a difference?) for fun. Lots of whips and spiked leather armor.

"I'm just playing this game 'cause my boyfriend thinks it's cool? What does THACO mean? What dice to I roll? Did we win? So, like, we're in the woods? Why don't we just give these gorilla people our food and make nice with them? We kill them and take their gold? It's an animal--where did it have gold coins?"


----------



## Challenger RPG (Aug 26, 2013)

@_*sabrinathecat*_ : Ha ha ha, I think that just made my day. Loved the last paragraph about the non-gamer!

While I can't say I've run into too many 'Force-sensitive Brash Female Pilots (19??)', I can definitely agree about the evil priestess. It sounds like a pretty classic archetype.

Animals with gold coins: one of the reasons why I love D&D. 

Thanks again for the great post! Funniest thing I've read all week.

--David


----------



## sabrinathecat (Aug 26, 2013)

That star wars (West End Games, not WotC) ran from 1994-1996.

Also: "I'm a drow, and I'm a badass. Not only am I black, but I'm an elf. And all the books say that Drow are the ultimate badasses. The only thing keeping them in check is that they fight each other more than the outside world."
Um, wouldn't Lloth want to... I don't know, destroy the disgusting surface elves in some night-time assaults? Maybe? Instead of just the occasional petty raid? Once you've killed all the elves, and their surface-loving supporters, then maybe you can relax and watch your houses start playing petty political games.

In a similar vein is the Assassin. "No one can ever see me coming because I'm so super stealthy. I can just sneak up on anyone and stab them to death until they die. Bu-wha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaah. That's right, you don't get any chance to stop me. Not ever. Not even taking basic normal precautions can work because I will wait patiently for hours for the right opportunity, because I'm too munchkin to play by the regular rules." Too bad the player isn't as charismatic as the character he is playing.

"I'm so deep that my player can't convey the pure gothy emo-ness of the character."

"I'm so charismatic that you are impressed by my character, even though I, myself, haven't said or done anything remotely impressive."

There was a great list of "500 things Mr. ____ is no longer allowed to do". Nice touches like "Clan Kurita pilots do not appreciate having Godzilla posters all over their cockpit controls" and "No taunting the sith lord about who his daddy is."


----------



## Stormonu (Aug 26, 2013)

Let's not forget the twin-scimitar wielding drow (or elf) rangers.

The human two-handed sword wielder who is on a mission of revenge, following after the six-fingered man who killed his blacksmith father, and made his mother his consort.  And who remember's the laughing wizard who mocked him when he picked up daddy's sword - knocking the youth out with a simple spell instead of killing him.

And then there's the trail-stained ranger who makes no friends 'cuz they all die (usually due to "his fault"), and solves all his problems by repeatedly shooting them with arrows until they stop twitching.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 8, 2013)

When R.A. Salvatore did it, it was new and interesting. When every single bloody fanboy in the world started copying him, it was obnoxious. (Esp when they couldn't agree on how to pronounce the names).


----------



## Gamgee (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh my god #3 the gambler! I have two players like this, but one is super bad.


----------



## amerigoV (Oct 9, 2013)

You need to add the Silent, Loner Anti-Hero. That might work only if you have one player, but even then it does not work. Yet that concept pops up way too often.


----------



## Fetfreak (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking at my own players it would go something like this.

Useless Bard - She played a variation of this character numerous times. He usually gets everyone into the trouble. While useless with spells and combat, her characters always make a night fun for all of us.

The Merc - Different player, she played this character type at least 30 times. He is only interested in money, he is lawful neutral and he fights with a bastard sword.

Peaceful Wise Druid - My friend desperately tried to play this concept numerous times. Sadly his druid was never wise and always power hungry. He would end up being the most powerful character in the party. He once killed The Merc, miscalculating the spell effect. 

Dodgy Thief - Last member of our 10 year old group. He loves playing characters that are poor, with wasted lives, of a race that most hate or dislike, and he is 98% of the time a rogue. He usually plays goblins, kobolds and half-orcs. His last character was a kobold rogue who spent half of his life worshiping a large wyvern, he brought it gnomes as a sacrifice. After some knights killed the wyvern he decided to be good and become an adventurer with a personal mission to save 3 gnomes (that's how much he sacrificed).


----------



## Lwaxy (Oct 17, 2013)

Tinker Gnome - usually into and inside everything technical, for better or worse (usually the latter). Frequent cause for trap mishaps and explosions. Wears leather and metal in a way that makes no sense and tried to turn everything into a steam engine. Considers all other races incompetent when it comes to "science."


----------



## Salamandyr (Oct 18, 2013)

The Adventurer--the guy who sees the hole in the ground and heads right for it.  It's kind of the "no character" character, when the player just wants to get on with the adventurer.  He's the one who goes to the inn looking for adventurer hooks, and is halfway out the door before the DM has finished giving the exposition.

Either doesn't plan at all, or plans everything meticulously, taking far too long, and said plan falls apart the moment the dice hit table.  Thus is the master of the Indy Ploy, making it up as he goes along.  Chooses actions based on how "cool" they are.

Very easy to DM these guys.


----------

